

Scroll: Console game that is also a Unix file pager - edward
http://joeyh.name/code/scroll/

======
vollmond
I'd love to see a .deb or Ubuntu repo packages. Don't really want to install
half a gig of Haskell Platform just to build this. 16GB Chromebook SSD here
:-)

~~~
smhenderson
The telnet version works pretty well. And the two hour limit is actually a
good thing for me as otherwise I might get sucked in all day!

------
kpcyrd
Best curses game I've ever played. I'd love to have this in the official
debian repos.

~~~
kazinator
You can now fall under a curse, while cursing your head off at the damn man
page, while playing a curses-based game.

